# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشجویان دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد حضوری بزنن

## parnian.

سلاااااااااام
شب همگی بخیر
خوب دیگه عنوان تایپک مشخص  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## parnian.

اوااااا....خوب خدا رو شکر انگار اصلا دانشجو نداریم

----------


## vahidz771

نیستن رفتن گل بچینن  :Yahoo (21):  گلاب بیارن  :Yahoo (21): 
خب عنوان مشخص نیست که کسی چیزی نگفته  :Yahoo (21): 
دانشجویان دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد چکار کنن الان ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sharif.cfz

فردوسی واسه قبولی برق یا مکانیک منظقه سه حداکثر چه رتبه ای میخاد؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## vahidz771

> فردوسی واسه قبولی برق یا مکانیک منظقه سه حداکثر چه رتبه ای میخاد؟


تضمینی زیر ۷۰۰ باید باشی ؛ حدودی زیر ۱۰۰۰  :Yahoo (1): 
یه سر بزن سایت کانون داره دقییییق :Yahoo (5):

----------


## parnian.

جدا...مشخص نیست :Yahoo (21): 
خوب معرفی کنن دیگه ....چی میخونن

----------


## vahidz771

> جدا...مشخص نیست
> خوب معرفی کنن دیگه ....چی میخونن


اها حضوری بزنن ینی معرفی کنن  :Yahoo (21):  ادبیات من یکم خوب نیست ببشخید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## parnia-sh

> جدا...مشخص نیست
> خوب معرفی کنن دیگه ....چی میخونن


بچه های فردوسی ناز میکنن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## parnian.

من خودم شروع میکنم 
دانشجوی ترم ۴ تاریخ تمدن

----------


## parnian.

> بچه های فردوسی ناز میکنن




اواااا...مگه ناز داره  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## parnian.

> اها حضوری بزنن ینی معرفی کنن  ادبیات من یکم خوب نیست ببشخید



اختیار دارید ...نفرمایید

----------


## sharif.cfz

اسپم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## parnian.

سوررری

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلاااااااااام
> شب همگی بخیر
> خوب دیگه عنوان تایپک مشخص


سلام .... چه طوری هم دانشگاهی ! .. خوبی ؟! ... خیلی وقته نیستی .... کجایی شما ....  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## amureza

سلام 
برادر زاپاتا خداییش این دیگه ته تگ بود منو چه به این تاپیک

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام 
> برادر زاپاتا خداییش این دیگه ته تگ بود منو چه به این تاپیک


این فقط واسه هم دانشگاهی عزیز و محترمی هست که در بین شما دوستان هستش ..... ! :Yahoo (106): 
.........................

----------


## Farhadmed96

فقط دانشگاه ایران عشق :Yahoo (106):

----------


## SkyWalker313

زاپاتا داش منو چرا تگیدی  :Yahoo (21): 
حالا که تگ کردی بپرسم دیگه اینو 
دانشگاه فردوسی رشته هوافضام داره عایا؟ 
دلم می خواد برگردم به وطنم به هر بهانه ای که شده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ZAPATA

> زاپاتا داش منو چرا تگیدی 
> حالا که تگ کردی بپرسم دیگه اینو 
> دانشگاه فردوسی رشته هوافضام داره عایا؟ 
> دلم می خواد برگردم به وطنم به هر بهانه ای که شده


دیگه تگیدم که ببینم کیا دانشجو فردوسی هستن و کیا نیستن ..
................
تا حدی که من خبر دارم ...... از نظر عنوان بندی رشته هوافضا رو داره ..... ولی انگار هنوز پذیرش دانشجو نداشته
.........
مثل بخش هنرهای اسلامی دانشکده معماری .... ! هنوز تو این زمینه اینم پذیرش دانشجو نداشته  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Amsterdam

به نام خدا 
دانشجوی ترم n دندون فردوسی هستم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## ZAPATA

> به نام خدا 
> دانشجوی ترم n دندون فردوسی هستم


فردوسی دندون نداره  :Yahoo (4): 
.........................................
دانشکده پزشکی و دندون و دارو ....... که در زیر مجموعه .... دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد ..... هستن 
حسابش از ....... دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد ...... جداست :: فردوسی اینارو داره : الهیات، اقتصاد، ریاضی، مهندسی، کشاورزی، روانشناسی، تربیت بدنی، منابع طبیعی، علوم، معماری، دامپزشکی، ادبیات
...................................
ولی خُب ..... همه ماها .... در صلح و صفا ....در کنار هم زندگی میکنیم .... ::: تمام بروبچ پزشکی و فردوسی تو همون فضای بزرگ دانشگاه فردوسی راز بقا داریم .....  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Amsterdam

> فردوسی دندون نداره


مرض داری جو میدی  :Yahoo (4):  
دندون مشهد حالا  :Yahoo (4): 

اونو که داره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> مرض داری جو میدی  
> دندون مشهد حالا 
> 
> اونو که داره


پست بالا ویرایش شد ... گفتم چه جوریاست ! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## parnia-sh

> فردوسی دندون نداره 
> .........................................
> دانشکده پزشکی و دندون و دارو ....... که در زیر مجموعه .... دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد ..... هستن 
> حسابش از ....... دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد ...... جداست :: فردوسی اینارو داره : الهیات، اقتصاد، ریاضی، مهندسی، کشاورزی، روانشناسی، تربیت بدنی، منابع طبیعی، علوم، معماری، دامپزشکی، ادبیات
> ...................................
> ولی خُب ..... همه ماها .... در صلح و صفا ....در کنار هم زندگی میکنیم .... ::: تمام بروبچ پزشکی و فردوسی تو همون فضای بزرگ دانشگاه فردوسی راز بقا داریم .....


_
کنارهم هستن؟
بچه های پزشکی و بقیه ی رشته ها

----------


## Amsterdam

> پست بالا ویرایش شد ... گفتم چه جوریاست !


این چرا این جوریه یه تشکر میزنی کل صفحه میره هوا اه  :Yahoo (21):  
اره اونارو میدونم ..واس زاحتی میگم دندون فردوسی..حال میده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> این چرا این جوریه یه تشکر میزنی کل صفحه میره هوا اه  
> اره اونارو میدونم ..واس زاحتی میگم دندون فردوسی..حال میده


آره ... منم گاهی شده ... یه تشکر میزنه صفحه تو افق محو میشه  :Yahoo (21): 
.......................................
اصل نیته ..... ! باشه عزیز .... همون دندون فردوسی قشنگی خاص خودشو داره  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Amsterdam

> آره ... منم گاهی شده ... یه تشکر میزنه صفحه تو افق محو میشه 
> .......................................
> اصل نیته ..... ! باشه عزیز .... همون دندون فردوسی قشنگی خاص خودشو داره


ایشالا همو میبینیم اونجا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

ی چی میگم نخندین
تا چن دقیقه پیش فکر میکردم 
بچه های پزشکی و دارو و...با بقبه ی رشته ها دانشگاشون فرق داره واصلن بقیه ی رشته هارو نمی بینن
الان فهمیدم فرقشون بین دانشکدس نه دانشگاه.
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> _
> کنارهم هستن؟
> بچه های پزشکی و بقیه ی رشته ها


نقشه کاملشو خودت ببین ..... بالا شمال و پایین جنوب دانشگاه رو نشون میده :: تمام اون محوطه خاکستری فضای دانشگاست که با اتوبوس داخلش جابه جا میشن ! :Yahoo (106): 
....................................

----------


## parnia-sh

> نقشه کاملشو خودت ببین ..... بالا شمال و پایین جنوب دانشگاه رو نشون میده :: تمام اون محوطه خاکستری فضای دانشگاست که با اتوبوس داخلش جابه جا میشن !
> ....................................


Wow
چ بزرگه
خودش مثل شهره
ادم توش گم میشه :Yahoo (117): 
بقیه ی جاها هم همینجوریه؟استان ها؟یا فقط مشهد؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> Wow
> چ بزرگه
> خودش مثل شهره
> ادم توش گم میشه
> بقیه ی جاها هم همینجوریه؟استان ها؟یا فقط مشهد؟


معمولن کلان شهرای ..... تهران اصفهان مشهد شیراز تبریز ...... این طورین !  :: با این حال شهرهای دیگه هم احتمالش هست .... اونایی که دیدن و باخبرن باید بگن ! ::: من فقط تهران و مشهد خوب میشناسم !  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## parnia-sh

> معمولن کلان شهرای ..... تهران اصفهان مشهد شیراز تبریز ...... این طورین !  :: با این حال شهرهای دیگه هم احتمالش هست .... اونایی که دیدن و باخبرن باید بگن ! ::: من فقط تهران و مشهد خوب میشناسم !


کاشکه بقیه ی جاها اینجوری بزرگ باشه
دانشگاه بزرگ دوس :Yahoo (94): 
مشهدم که دوره نمیشه بری
حداقل بقیشونم بزرگ باشن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ZAPATA

> کاشکه بقیه ی جاها اینجوری بزرگ باشه
> دانشگاه بزرگ دوس
> مشهدم که دوره نمیشه بری
> حداقل بقیشونم بزرگ باشن


حسابی درستو بخون .... تابستون حسابی فرصت هست که به تمام جوانب رشته و دانشگاه و شهر و ..... فکر کنی و ببینی کدوم واست بهتره ! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## parnia-sh

> حسابی درستو بخون .... تابستون حسابی فرصت هست که به تمام جوانب رشته و دانشگاه و شهر و ..... فکر کنی و ببینی کدوم واست بهتره !


اره.
حسابی باید بخونم
تابستون فرصت کافی هس!

----------


## maryam2015

چقدر بزرگه :Y (718):  منم می خوام بیام اونجا... :Y (502): راهم دوره ولی باز خیلی دوست دارم .. :Y (686): .پزشکی مشهد :Y (459): 
راستی یه سوال ؟؟/از دانشگاش تا حرم امام رضا چقدر فاصله داره؟/ :Y (620):

----------


## Saeede_Sh

پارسال حوزه کنکورم دانشکده پزشکی بود...روز قبل که رفتم مکان حوزم رو ببینم وقتی نگاهم به ساختمونش افتاد تا خود شب که میخواستم بخوابم گریه کردم چون میدونستم قبول نمیشم...
امسالم که اوضاع چندان جالب نیست..
فضای داخلی دانشگاه عالیه...دنیایی هست برای خودش.
انشالله هرکس در حدش تلاش کرده بهش برسه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ZAPATA

> چقدر بزرگه منم می خوام بیام اونجا...راهم دوره ولی باز خیلی دوست دارم ...پزشکی مشهد
> راستی یه سوال ؟؟/از دانشگاش تا حرم امام رضا چقدر فاصله داره؟/


از دانشگاه تا حرم مسیرش راحته .... ::::: بیشترشو سریع با مترو میشه رفت ....... بقیشم اتوبوس یا تاکسی دیگه راهی نیست !

----------


## parnia-sh

> پارسال حوزه کنکورم دانشکده پزشکی بود...روز قبل که رفتم مکان حوزم رو ببینم وقتی نگاهم به ساختمونش افتاد تا خود شب که میخواستم بخوابم گریه کردم چون میدونستم قبول نمیشم...
> امسالم که اوضاع چندان جالب نیست..
> فضای داخلی دانشگاه عالیه...دنیایی هست برای خودش.
> انشالله هرکس در حدش تلاش کرده بهش برسه



چ قد از مشهد میگین :Yahoo (117): 
نگین :Yahoo (2): 
ماهایی که ب خاطر دوری نمی تونیم بریم مشهد چ قد سخته :Yahoo (117):

----------


## parnian.

ان شاءالله هر کی دوس داره فردوسی درس بخونه ، به آرزوش برسه ...واقعا شیرین درس خوندن تو این دانشگاه

----------


## Saeede_Sh

> چ قد از مشهد میگین
> نگین
> ماهایی که ب خاطر دوری نمی تونیم بریم مشهد چ قد سخته


انشالله بتونین تشریف بیارین و بهتون خوش بگذره عزیزم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## parnia-sh

> انشالله بتونین تشریف بیارین و بهتون خوش بگذره عزیزم


تابستون قراره بریم مشهد
امام رضا
خیلی خوشحالم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Saeede_Sh

این عکسو خودم با گوشیم گرفتم...عصر روز قبل کنکور 95

----------


## parnian.

> _
> کنارهم هستن؟
> بچه های پزشکی و بقیه ی رشته ها


بعلههههه کنار هم هستیم ...ولی مارو تو‌دانشکده پزشکی راه نمیدن ...چند تا از دوستام رفته بودن میگفتن راهمون ندادن ....میگفتن ما موندیم چطور فهمیدن که ما پزشکی نمیخونیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parnian.

> _
> کنارهم هستن؟
> بچه های پزشکی و بقیه ی رشته ها





> این فقط واسه هم دانشگاهی عزیز و محترمی هست که در بین شما دوستان هستش ..... !
> .........................


ممنوووووون هم دانشگاهی عزیز‌....این نظر لطف شماست

----------


## maryam2015

> این عکسو خودم با گوشیم گرفتم...عصر روز قبل کنکور 95


منم می خوام بیام ... :Yahoo (17): 
انگیزم خیلی بیشتر شد  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_شیمی کاربردی فردوسی میخونم_

----------


## ZAPATA

> بعلههههه کنار هم هستیم ...ولی مارو تو‌دانشکده پزشکی راه نمیدن ...چند تا از دوستام رفته بودن میگفتن راهمون ندادن ....میگفتن ما موندیم چطور فهمیدن که ما پزشکی نمیخونیم


آره با .... یه سری ادا اطوارا اون نگهباناش داره ..... :::: یه بار هم یه کاری داشتم منم رام نداد ..... کارت دانشجویی دانشگاه فردوسی رو داره میبینه .... مگه نمشه  :Yahoo (114):  ! ::: خلاصه مجبور شدم برم با رئیس دانشکده صحبت کنم بعدش حاجی راضی شد و دیگه حرفی نبود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parnian.

> آره با .... یه سری ادا اطوارا اون نگهباناش داره ..... :::: یه بار هم یه کاری داشتم منم رام نداد ..... کارت دانشجویی دانشگاه فردوسی رو داره میبینه .... مگه نمشه  ! ::: خلاصه مجبور شدم برم با رئیس دانشکده صحبت کنم بعدش حاجی راضی شد و دیگه حرفی نبود


والاااا...فک کردن کی هستن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Fateme_

با سلام 
دارو مشهد انشالله 🙌

----------


## m14_ir

ایشالا سال بعد میام حضوری میزنم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## mtbkh

شما دانشجویید ؟ :Yahoo (117): 
من فکر کردم پشت کنکوری هستید 
پس چطور دنبال زیست 100 و اینا بودید؟




>

----------


## ZAPATA

> شما دانشجویید ؟
> من فکر کردم پشت کنکوری هستید 
> پس چطور دنبال زیست 100 و اینا بودید؟


یـ دانشجو نمیتونه به زیست بیندیشه !؟! اونم از نوع 100 عایا  :Yahoo (117): 
........................

----------


## mtbkh

خدایی نه :Yahoo (117): 

اخه شما که قبول شدی و تموم شده چیکار به زیست 100 داری اخه برادر من..
مردم میخونن از شرش راحتشن برن دانشگاه شما قبولم میشید دنبالشید  :Yahoo (21): 
رشتتون چیه؟



> یـ دانشجو نمیتونه به زیست بیندیشه !؟! اونم از نوع 100 عایا 
> ........................

----------


## parnian.

> ایشالا سال بعد میام حضوری میزنم


ما از همین الان قبولتون داریم

----------

